# Oranda Tail Fin Darkening at tip



## orandalover (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, can someone help me diagnose my fishes problem. My red orandas tail fin is darkening from the tip inwards (almost black in colour). The disease is most prominant on the tail fins but is moving to other fins. Is it fin rot? She is still active and showing no other signs of a problem......

Mark


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Finrot is characterized by white edges on fins and ray membranes are visible as the fins disintegrate. What are your water parameters? Size of tank? The more details you provide, the better.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

this happened to my goldfish after he had his fins nipped. the edges turned black like the fin had died. luckily within a week, it went back to normal. is there any other fish in tank?


----------



## orandalover (Mar 13, 2007)

*Tank specifics*

Tank is 50 gallon
two red oranda; one red cap oranda; black moor
Approx 4 months old tank.

Water readings;

50 - 75mg/l NO3
0.5mg/l NO2
>16 GH
6 KH
7.6pH

Oxygenated by one 3" air stone with an external pump, plus one filter pump (right size for tank) fixed to side wall. 5 oxygenater plants on gravel bed (over a filter tray - which we should maybe remove as its not in use?)

Syphon bed weekly and perform 10% water change. Got a little slack last week as first change for two weeks. Use Safe Guard (UK) weekly (20ml) and a de-chlorinator on the 10% fresh water.

As mentioned fish is acting normal, although now a little paranoid and watching its every move. Black mark on tail fin appeared couple of weeks ago, now spreading along fin and towards base of fin (where it joins the body). Also noticed a small development on her top fin.

Hope that helps

Mark


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

be aware that IF its simply a color change its harmless most goldfish change color with age


----------

